# Cadets+Helmets



## ryanmann356 (4 Jan 2006)

I've seen some cadets in the field wearing army helmets.  I was wondering what people thought about this.  Good idea bad idea?


----------



## Scott (4 Jan 2006)

My question, as always concerning Cadets using field gear, is why do they _need_ it?


----------



## 48Highlander (4 Jan 2006)

My question as always:  who _cares_?

So they like to play with army gear because it makes them feel cool.  So what?  I wore my grandfathers army helmet when I was 5, and I turned out just fine   I'd imagine the only ones who care about this are the idiots who corollate any sort of bad-guys-vs-good-guys role playing during childhood to be a cause violent behaviour in later life.

And I don't see why this needs it's own thread.  Or to be discussed at all for that matter.


----------



## PViddy (4 Jan 2006)

> I've seen some cadets in the field wearing army helmets.  I was wondering what people thought about this.  Good idea bad idea?



ummm???

Stop wasting  bandwidth! 

save your money, invest in gold futures, i hear they are doing well.

cheers

PV


----------



## Burrows (5 Jan 2006)

They don't need it, as long as its not illegal, who cares if they have it.  Locked.


----------

